# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Flyer, all-electric aircraft, Kitty Hawk Corporation, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kitty Hawk Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Kitty Hawk Flyer

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> The Kitty Hawk Flyer is a new, all-electric aircraft. It is safe, tested and legal to operate in the United States in uncongested areas under the Ultralight category of FAA regulations. We’ve designed our first version specifically to fly over water. You don’t need a pilot’s license and you’ll learn to fly it in minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hawk flying car will be available to buy THIS YEAR: Here is the first footage of it in action"
Kitty Hawk is an electrical aircraft that resembles a flying jet ski
It does not require a pilot's license and can be mastered in just a few minutes
It weighs 220lbs (100kg) and can hit speeds of up to 25 miles per hour (40kph)
It was revealed last year that Page had invested $100 million in flying cars 

by Harry Pettit
April 24, 2017

----------

